# 250 ackley improved



## swampmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any good loads for the 250 ai or used brass for sale with the 40 degree shoulder? I've gotten a couple rifles and am looking at 115gn bergers and h4831.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry, not 250 savage AI data.

I do have two 257 AI's that I load for. If you are just starting out look for some articles on fireforming loads and techniques to make your brass last as long as possible and work well.


----------

